# Seymour Duncan Solar - Ola Englund Signature Pickups



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 26, 2015)

I was watching a video from NAMM with Ola Englund talking about his Randall Satan, & he mentioned something about his new custom pickups from Seymour Duncan. He mentions them at about 0:51 in the video.



If these become available to buy thru SD, I've found my set


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2015)

He said they're exclusive for that guitar, but I'd imagine if they were released, they'd be custom pickups like the Mark sigs.


----------



## Legion (Jan 26, 2015)

They're VERY likely some tweaked version of Distortions...we all know how much Ola loves Distortions.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2015)

He's been more into Duncan Custom 5 SH-14's recently. Maybe they're Alnico 5-loaded Distortions?


----------



## Grindspine (Jan 26, 2015)

Based on the compressed video I just heard, I would not bet on them being Alnico 5. Really, Ola uses a ton of gain and the result is a very compressed tone. My ears are still telling me that those are ceramic, really tight ceramic pups at that. In fact those pickups sound brighter and tighter than Customs, Distortions, or even Black Winters to me.


----------



## Legion (Jan 26, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Maybe they're Alnico 5-loaded Distortions?




That's a JB, bruh.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2015)

Legion said:


> That's a JB, bruh.



I've heard mix things. Some people claim it is, while others claim they both have different winds.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 28, 2015)

I thought he had a custom 5 and a 59 in his signature. Maybe this is new


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 28, 2015)

beerandbeards said:


> I thought he had a custom 5 and a 59 in his signature. Maybe this is new


 
Correct on both.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 28, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've heard mix things. Some people claim it is, while others claim they both have different winds.



I've done the mag swap. Same thing.


----------



## Chrisjd (Jan 28, 2015)

Legion said:


> They're VERY likely some tweaked version of Distortions...we all know how much Ola loves Distortions.



Rightly so, they're one of the very best pickups for heavy music.


----------



## Yianni54 (Feb 8, 2015)

beerandbeards said:


> I thought he had a custom 5 and a 59 in his signature. Maybe this is new



Yup that's what came with my Custom shop


----------



## TravisTs1 (Feb 7, 2021)

The JB's I have are 16.3 ohms resistance. The Solar bridge pickup I have registers at 13.8. I also have an SH-14 (custom 5) and it ohms out at 14.1
the solar and custom 5 ohm out the closest, but the Jb and solar sound closer than the custom 5. The custom 5 sh-14 has more bass in it and doesnt ring as hot as the jb or the solar pickup.


----------

